# CPMA exam?



## miamyb@hughes.net (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi,
I am a bit confused about the audits in the CPMA exam.  Are the audits multiple choice as well, or must an entire report be created and filled out?  Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## melzinser (Mar 7, 2011)

*CPMA exam*

All the questions are multiple choice.  You are given a medical record (i.e., office notes, fee ticket, claim) and then asked questions about it.  TIP: relax and read the questions first... Remember, you can bring audit sheets with you.


----------



## anet724 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Generation Coder*

Who's material did you find best to study with for this exam? And would you adivse the 2 day boot camp? if you went this route.


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just read the Medical Record Auditor and took the test. The whole test doesn't consisit of audit questions - there are a lot about OIG regulations and RAC audits as well. The audit cases each have 2-4 multiple choice questions, and they're kind of related to one another, so if you get one right and apply logic to the other questions, you'll probably get several of them right - the same goes for missing them, too, though. Take good notes over laws and terminology you don't know really well, and find a good audit tool you're comfortable with. Hope that helps!


----------

